# Colourblindness and hair colour



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

how are the color blind to know their actual hair color?:shocked:


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

Black hair, not colorblind.


----------



## Spyrite (Nov 6, 2015)

I am actually colourblind. My hair is blonde.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Naturally black hair

Not colorblind

There's someone I know with black hair who is colorblind though (he's a boy, which apparently has something to do with it).


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I have brown hair and I'm not colorblind.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Black hair. Not color-blind because I'm a woman, but I carry the gene because of my father. Hope my future sons wouldn't want to become pilots. (No really. My dad almost got his license to fly planes until he found out he was colorblind. So he decided to become an aerospace engineer instead. )


----------

